# Other > Off Topic >  A tutorial on how to add text on a 3D model using Blender

## reemaj3D

Check this video to learn how to add text on a 3D model using blender

----------


## JacobVR

I like how you got right to it. this is how instructional videos need to be done.﻿

----------

